# 2.6.27+audigy: no sound

## someone12345

Hi!

I just updated from vom 2.6.26-r4 to 27-r7 (amd64) and my audigy stopped working, i.e. it shows up, mplayer pretends to play, volume's up in alsamixer, unmuted and everything but I just don't hear anything. 26-r4 still works fine.

Any idea?

----------

## cgits

Same problem here. The soundcard worked fine with 2.6.27-r2. I am trying with 2.6.28 now.

----------

## takooakes

Same here with 2.6.28.  I had sound a few kernels back, and will check if that is still the case.

----------

## haarp

Audigy 2 ZS, no problems here on gentoo-sources-2.6.28

----------

## jimbotronic

I was in the same boat after upgrading to 2.6.27-r7. kmix looked fine, but evidently it wasn't. To fix, close any audio programs you have open and run:

```
/etc/init.d/alsasound stop

alsaconf
```

Go through alsaconf (just a few steps), and it resets mixer settings to sane values. Audio works for me after that. (Might want to go into your mixer (e.g. kmix) and drop PCM from 100 to 95 or so.)

First time I can remember a kernel upgrade doing this.

----------

## fumoffu

Same issue here after upgrading to 2.6.27-gentoo-r7, running amd64 and an Audigy 2 ZS card. 

 *jimbotronic wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> /etc/init.d/alsasound stop
> 
> ...

 

Tried that already, but it didn't solve the issue.

I've noticed that when I try to shut down or start arts, it seems to hang/crash.

----------

## dusik

I'm in the same boat.  Audio works fine under 2.6.26-r3 on my Audigy 2 ZS (emu10k1 driver), but no sound under either 2.6.27-r7 or 2.6.28.  Still searching for the issue...

alsaconf reports "No supported PnP or PCI card found" under all three kernel versions.  I've got the emu10k1 driver compiled into the kernel.  Is that why?

----------

## dusik

I believe the solution is to open alsamixer and switch Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack [Off].  For some reason, it got switched between versions.  Hope it works for everyone!

----------

## someone12345

Switching off Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack works for me, too...

I won't mark this thread SOLVED. This is a bug that needs to be fixed.

----------

## i92guboj

EDITED: Nevermind, I was able to figure out after some more tries. It seems to work now.

 *dusik wrote:*   

> I believe the solution is to open alsamixer and switch Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack [Off].  For some reason, it got switched between versions.  Hope it works for everyone!

 

Could you elaborate a bit more? I have the same problem and I don't seem to be able to get any sound at all. I've tried changing and muting/unmutting all the controls in both the playback and capture sections, but nothing seems to help. However, alsaconf says that my audigy will use the CA0106 driver, not one of the emu*'s. This card is new, so I haven't tested it with previous kernels (and I don't plan to, because I migrated to ext4 and going back is not an option).

PS. However, when I restart alsasound I can hear how my speakers turn off and on.

----------

## maltheus

Ok, I'm having this problem too (after upgrading to 2.6.27-r7) and I've tried everything in this thread. Any other ideas? I did the alsaconf thing, I have "Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack" set to off. Everything seems to be unmuted properly. I compiled ALSA as modules, if that helps.

On a side note, this is actually the second issue I've had with this kernel, another computer hangs loading the ati-remote module. I've never had any significant problems with kernel upgrades in the past. I'm thinking this one was released prematurely.

----------

## i92guboj

People having problems with ALSA might want to try OSS4. It works really well for me with this card. It took me around ten minutes to set it up, including the time needed to install the overlay and compile oss, without any previous experience with oss. It just worked, 5.1 inclusive. No need to read a bible to get sound out of your speakers, which is the way ALSA should be.

----------

## maltheus

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> People having problems with ALSA might want to try OSS4. It works really well for me with this card. It took me around ten minutes to set it up, including the time needed to install the overlay and compile oss, without any previous experience with oss. It just worked, 5.1 inclusive. No need to read a bible to get sound out of your speakers, which is the way ALSA should be.

 

OSS again? LOL, everything comes full circle I guess. Thanks, I'll have to check it out. I've lost count of the number of times I've had to troubleshoot some stupid ALSA problem over the years. I've had more problems with it than any other linux component.

----------

## i92guboj

 *maltheus wrote:*   

>  *i92guboj wrote:*   People having problems with ALSA might want to try OSS4. It works really well for me with this card. It took me around ten minutes to set it up, including the time needed to install the overlay and compile oss, without any previous experience with oss. It just worked, 5.1 inclusive. No need to read a bible to get sound out of your speakers, which is the way ALSA should be. 
> 
> OSS again? LOL, everything comes full circle I guess. Thanks, I'll have to check it out. I've lost count of the number of times I've had to troubleshoot some stupid ALSA problem over the years. I've had more problems with it than any other linux component.

 

Note that this is not the in-kernel OSS stuff. You probably need to entirely disable ALSA and OSS from your kernel before using OSS4. Then you can install the oss overlay using layman, install it and run the oss service. That's all I did. After that you should have sound. You can use ossxmix for a graphical mixer or the oss* command line tools.

I got fed up with alsa. I just refuse to read a hundred pages just to be able to configure a 5.1 speaker set. It's a nonsense. However note that OSS4 is not equally mature for all cards. Some work ok, but some others might not work that well. I only tested my audigy so I can't speak for anyone else.

----------

